# RIP Galina Visjnevskaja



## Art Rock

Another legend passes. RIP.

Link.


----------



## quack

Beautiful voice, worth hearing despite the recording quality.


----------



## elgar's ghost

The passing of what must have been one of the last remaining members of DSCH's musical inner circle from half a century ago. I think I only have one complete recording of her, in the title role of Shostakovich's Lady Macbeth under the baton of her husband Rostropovich - and a captivating performance it is, as well.


----------



## moody

A fascinating artist,one of my favourite recordings is of her singing Mussorgsky's Six Melodies For Soprano and Orchestra cond. Igor Markevitch. Along with the Songs and Dances of Death with her husband at the piano.


----------



## Art Rock

moody said:


> A fascinating artist,one of my favourite recordings is of her singing Mussorgsky's Six Melodies For Soprano and Orchestra cond. Igor Markevitch. Along with the Songs and Dances of Death with her husband at the piano.


I picked the Songs and dances of death for my IM post in my blog earlier today: link.


----------

